# Hunter Safety System Elite Review



## ICALL2MUCH (Jul 19, 2005)

The leading hunting safety harness company in the world has come out with a steller 2013 product - the Hunter Safety System Elite.

The vest has been fully reviewed on OutdoorFreaks.net - you can see it here - *Hunter Safety System Elite Review.*


----------



## Broussard98 (Dec 30, 2012)

Anyone have feedback on this Hunter Safety System Elite vest. I suspect it works great but a little hot. I'm in need of a new harness, and for mid-late season hunts, this might be a good choice. Is it too hot for Summer?


----------

